# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Where to learn Russian?

## Mister G

I am debating on whether i should take an online class or not for learning russian. I soon hope that I will be learning in-depth very soon. Anybody got any good online college or university courses they want to share? I am looking at BYU right now.

----------


## brian99

Hi Mister G, you can get a lot of useful material here: learn Russian
There's a fair bit of free material there, and if you really want a complete program for learning Russian, then you can join as a member for $10 per month and get everything you need. Hope that helps.  ::

----------

